# How to tell if my Bachmann Shay has DCC or not?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I know this sounds like a crazy question but how can I tell if my three truck shay has DCC or not? It has the good sound with it. Where is the DC/DCC switch on the Shay?
The only switches I have are a three position switch labeled Direction with NMRA and Large Scale at the two ends, below it is a switch for smoke.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No switch, if it is fitted with a Quasinami, then it automatically switches... 

Best way is on a DCC track. 

You can also give it over 21 volts, and see if the lights blink on and off... 

If it has factory DCC, it has sound, if not, no sound... but if it has been played with, then open it up.. 

Does it make sounds? 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
Yes, under DC it makes some great sounds, steam hisses, clanks, etc while at rest, whistle blows several times when starting up and then nice chuffs that are synced with movement (somewhat!) when it runs. This is my first time putting on the DCC track so I was looking to see if it would read anything, it comes up with no CV.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

When you want to be able to read it, you may have to turn lights off (although I don't believe there is a switch) and also maybe have a programming booster. 

If you have a DCC system, try selecting loco 3, and blowing the whistle... 

Many early (and this is early) sound units need a programming booster... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
That's it! I selected 3 and away we go! So, I need a programming booster, anyone you would recommend?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg,
Ok, now the bug has bitten me solid, I love playing with the unit and truely controlling the engines functions! I can ring the bell, etc. Forward, reverse, sync of sound is now perfect. I love it! Here is one question, when I push whistle with the NCE controller the whistle comes on but I can not shut it off. Any ideas? Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might need the booster, Soundtraxx PB100 seems to be one of the best. I have one, but only have had to use it once, on an LGB... 

I'm not positive you need it, but if it's on the programming track, and you cannot read, and there's no other switches to turn off (smoke, lights), then you probably need it. 

It probably does not hurt that the Quasinami is made by Soundtraxx also... 

Maybe some others can chime in here about which programming boosters they have used. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

On the NCE ProCab, check the manual, if you have the same version as me (I'm at work, or I'd just copy it out of the manual for you), there's a setting that you can change that will help fix the horn problem, it's a setting. If you haven't found it, I'll find it at home and post it... 

Robert


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Buy a SPROG II. It's about $100 but worth it. You need a computer running JMRI to drive the SPROG. See this page for links 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips11/SPROG_tips.html


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Robert,
Thanks! When I push the horn button it goes on but does not go off, however if I use button number 2 I can control it all day long. If you find the setting, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks George, I will look for one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Page 66 in the NCE manual, increase the number of "horn off packets"

*http://www.ncedcc.com/images/storie...sman07.pdf* 


Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 

Thanks, I actually had found that and I change it to 8 but nothing, still stays on. I will test it with 16 to see if that makes a difference (unless you have a value you know works).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Then it's a problem elsewhere, like the decoder. 

Can you make it happen all the time? 

Can you take a 2 foot piece of track by itself, hook the power to it and make it happen? 

It could be noise on the track/system, but sounds like the decoder... I have a Tsunami and it does this some times. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
It might just be the decoder. I can push buttn number 2 for on and off all day long but the horn button only turns it on. Either way I do have a work around for now but it would be interesting to know why.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had mine stick on also but usually if I just hit the button again it will cycle off. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, if you try the test I gave above that will tell the tale. 

Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
My test setup is a 6ft section of track. I did speak to the folks over at NCE today and they said to use a value of 4 and not 8 as 8 can be too much. Anyway I will try it tomorrow and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, if it does that on the single piece of track, that's most likely the decoder. 

Do you know what voltage is going to the rails? You might turn it down a bit and see, since the Quasinami does not like high voltages. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 

I am using the default settings from the NCE 5A unit, nothing has been set off from factory default (in fact the NCE that I picked up came from an HO layout). I will try NCE's idea tonight and see if it works. Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahh, so it's unknown. 

There is a test point inside the command station/booster that can be read with a DC voltmeter to determine track voltage. 

If it was used on an HO layout, it's probably NOT too high for your large scale though, so that theory is probably out the window. 

It would be a wise idea to invest in a DCC voltmeter (like the Rampmeter from Tony's Trains) that will accurately read DCC voltage and amps (you cannot use an ordinary voltmeter). 

Regards, Greg


----------

